# Sandisk Sansa clip - umass0: BBB reset failed, IOERRO



## octix (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello.

I'm having some issues with my mp3 player. Basically I can mount it only once, I can write/read, but if I try second time I cannot mount it anymore. I need to reboot system to be able to use it again...

dmesg gives:
umass0: <SanDisk SanDisk Sansa Clip, class 0/0, rev 2.00/a6.ec, addr 2> on uhub2
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SanDisk Sansa Clip 4GB v02.> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3889MB (7965696 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 495C)
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0 is msdosfs/SANSA CLIP.
GEOM_LABEL: Label msdosfs/SANSA CLIP removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0 is msdosfs/SANSA CLIP.

looks fine.

I mount it using this cmd: mount_msdosfs /mnt/sansa
And when I'm done just unmount /mnt/sansa

and then it starts with this kind of messages:
umass0: BBB reset failed, IOERROR
umass0: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, IOERROR
umass0: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, IOERROR
...

I'm getting the constantly/in a loop, I mean every time I call dmesg, there are more of them each time...


Any thoughts? Apparently it's not unmounted correctly.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lexx (Mar 17, 2009)

*Same here*

I'm getting the exact same error on a Corsair Voyager mini 4GB. I've asked around on other forums about it, but so far nobody seems to know how to fix it. It was working fine with a PQI 2GB, mounted properly with:

mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /media/drive

I unmounted it, and tried to mount the Corsair. When that didn't work, I tried the PQI drive again and started getting the same problem. I tried a different USB port and it seemed to work, but the first USB port is now hosed. It probably won't fix itself without a reboot.


----------



## toxc (Mar 18, 2009)

Same problem as I found, I guess Freebsd can't support hot plug so good as some linux disto yet when I search on the internet. But it may not be a big problem for an expert,:r.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 18, 2009)

no one has mentioned the
#camcontrol rescan all
maybe it would fix it?


----------

